# Arrowroot Powder Texture



## dogmom327 (Apr 19, 2007)

I've tried cooking with arrowroot powder and I'm noticing stuff comes out with weird consistency/texture--almost like elmer's glue. I made two batches of pudding today. One with arrowroot (glue consistency), one with cornstarch (great texture). Any ideas?


----------



## 425lisamarie (Mar 4, 2005)

Oh you mean the snot?







That's what we call it. I have bought it from a couple sources and it always turns out the same. I gave up!


----------



## Princess ConsuelaB (Apr 11, 2008)

I gave up on arrowroot powder ages ago. It's cornstarch or flour for me all the way, it's so little of it really.


----------



## dogmom327 (Apr 19, 2007)

Good to know I'm not crazy. I'll get some cornstarch today and remake the pudding.


----------



## crunchy_mama (Oct 11, 2004)

I didn't like it either and thankfully we don't have any corn intolerances so I can just use corn starch.


----------



## reeseccup (Jul 3, 2003)

When are you using it? If cooking/hot, add it at the very end of the process to thicken.


----------



## dogmom327 (Apr 19, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *reeseccup* 
When are you using it? If cooking/hot, add it at the very end of the process to thicken.

I've tried both. A week or so ago I added it to hot curry that that was complete liquid and the whole thing took on a glue/snot texture. The other day I made pudding and added it at the beginning (to the cold milk) and same thing happened. I ended up remaking the pudding yesterday with corn starch and it turned out like pudding thankfully (it was for a dessert for today).

It's frustrating. We try to limit corn in our diet so I really want to like arrowroot but the consistency is a complete turnoff.


----------



## desertpenguin (Apr 15, 2005)

i think you need to use less. on my bag of arrowroot it says to substitute 2 tsp of arrowroot for 1 tbsp of cornstarch.


----------



## Therese's Mommy (Jan 15, 2005)

I can never get my pudding to thicken with this stuff. I use tapioca starch instead now. I still prefer the consistency I get with corn starch, but need to avoid it because of an allergic nursling. I am done with arrowroot powder, too frustrating!


----------



## reeseccup (Jul 3, 2003)

I generally add my arrowroot at the very end of the cooking process. I don't make pudding, so can't help with that part.

here are some "tips" I googled for you. I don't get the slimy thing, perhaps since I use the less is best thing.

Quote:

You can substitute arrowroot for flour on a 1-to-3 basis; that is, 1 teaspoon of arrowroot equals 1 tablespoon (3 teaspoons) of flour. Substitute arrowroot for cornstarch on a 2-to-3 basis; 2 teaspoons of arrowroot equals 1 tablespoon (3 teaspoons) of cornstarch.
from http://ezinearticles.com/?How-to-Coo...root&id=341302

Quote:

arrowroot starch = arrowroot powder = arrowroot = arrowroot flour This starch thickener has several advantages over cornstarch. It has a more neutral flavor, so it's a good thickener for delicately flavored sauces. It also works at a lower temperature, and tolerates acidic ingredients and prolonged cooking better. And while sauces thickened with cornstarch turn into a spongy mess if they're frozen, those made with arrowroot can be frozen and thawed with impunity. The downside is that arrowroot is pricier than cornstarch, and it's not a good thickener for dairy-based sauces, since it turns them slimy.
interesting...from here http://www.sonic.net/~alden/ThickenStarch.html

Quote:

However, care needs to be exercised not to add arrowroot too early during the cooking process, as overheating tends to destroy its thickening property.
http://www.healthrecipes.com/arrowroot.htm

Just some tidbits to digest. I don't use cornstarch, but I don't make things like pudding, so perhaps that is why I don't miss it.


----------



## Ruthla (Jun 2, 2004)

If you have a corn allergy, but are OK with potatoes, you can get potato starch. You can use potato or corn starch interchangably in all recipes.

It's generally sold with Passover food items (so now is a good time to buy it- although last week would have been even better as some stores are selling out of Passover items and aren't replacing them.) Some stores do sell potato starch with the "kosher items" all year round.


----------



## Princess ConsuelaB (Apr 11, 2008)

Do you know, I have recently started making my chocolate pudding with flour and we like it!

We don't deal with any food sensitivities though.


----------



## Ruthla (Jun 2, 2004)

If you need to be gluten-free, white rice flour works pretty well to thicken gravies and sauces. Brown rice flour leaves a gritty texture, but white rice flour works great.


----------

